# Was soll der Hype um iOS?



## turbosnake (19. Februar 2013)

Moin,
was soll diese Übergehype von iOS? Das frage ich mich schon eine ganze Weile, erst ohne es nutzen und jetzt auch mit Ipad Mini. Gut ich habe noch nicht die allerneuste Version drauf, aber solche Grundfehler sollten unter keinen Umständen passieren. 
So sind mir schon häufiger die Browser abgeschmiert (Safari und Chrome). Die PCGH App hat immer noch Permission Denited, oder wie das hieß, Fehler. Auch andere Apps deren Namen ich jetzt nicht nennen laufen auch nicht stabil.
Ich dachte das es bei iOS besser ist als bei Android ist, aber nach meinem Eindruck ist das nicht der Fall.

Des weiteren sind mir noch ein paar sehr negative Sache aufgefallen: 
Das Hintergrundbild dreht sich immer nimmt, das nervt mich total. Liegt daran das ich kein Original Motiv verwenden und das dann abgeschnitten wird.
Das andere betrifft die Apps, ich kann die nicht anders ordnen, als stumpf nebeinander. Ich kann also nicht außen ein Rahmen legen, damit ich das Bild besser erkennen. Genauso kann ich nicht einfach einen neuen Screen anfangen. Ich verstehen nicht warum das nicht geht und finde auch nicht das es intutitver als Android ist. Teilweise sind die Auswahlboxen sehr verwirreden, zB Ja und Abbrechen, anstand Ja und Nein.
Ich halte iOS für nicht besser als Android, WP8 oder ein anderes Mobilos und kan diese getue um iOS ist das besten genau gar nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## Gast20140625 (19. Februar 2013)

Wieso es gehyped wird? 
-Keine Ahnung, wird es das überhaupt? 

Was die Apps betrifft: Kann Apple ja eingentlich nix dafür, ist Sache der App-Programmierer. Es macht ja auch niemand Microsoft für mies laufende Software, wie z.B. GTA IV verantwortlich.

Die einzigen Vorteile, die *mir persönlich* momentan einfallen, sind die gute Anpassbarkeit auf die Hardware ähnlich wie bei Konsolen, sowie die höhere Sicherheit durch das geschlossene System.
Mit irgendwelchen Nachfragen und Infoboxen habe ich keine Probleme und die haben es auch noch nicht geschafft mich zu verwirren.  
Dein Beispiel dazu ist eigentlich sogar logisch. Nachfrage ob ich das-und-das möchte. Entweder *Ja*, (ich möchte fortfahren) oder den Vorgang *Abbrechen*.

Wenn du mehr Freiheiten willst  --> Jailbreak. 
Dazu sag ich jetzt aber nichts mehr, ist hier ja leider eines der als "zu Zensieren" markierten Themen.


----------



## target2804 (19. Februar 2013)

Spiel das neuste iOS auf und gut ist. Permission denied war einmal genauso wie andere abstürzende Apps.
Und deine schwammigen Aussagen zu groben Fehlern kannst du scheinbar nicht mal konkretisieren


----------



## LordZwiebus (19. Februar 2013)

Tja jeder hat seine eigene Meinung und jedes Betriebssystem hat seine Vor- und Nachteile.


----------



## Murdoch (19. Februar 2013)

Also bis auf die ristrikstionen und itunes fand ichs gut. 

War damals das schnellste und stabilste.


----------



## turbosnake (19. Februar 2013)

target2804 schrieb:


> Spiel das neuste iOS auf und gut ist. Permission denied war einmal genauso wie andere abstürzende Apps.


Geht atm nicht, weil er sagt das kein Inet da ist. Was aber auch nicht stimmen kann.


----------



## Cook2211 (19. Februar 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Das andere betrifft die Apps, ich kann die nicht anders ordnen, als stumpf nebeinander.



Du kannst sie in Ordnern anlegen.



turbosnake schrieb:


> was soll diese Übergehype von iOS? Das frage ich mich schon eine ganze Weile, erst ohne es nutzen und jetzt auch mit Ipad Mini [...] und kan diese getue um iOS ist das besten genau gar nicht nachvollziehen.



Keine Ahnung, wo du Hype und Getue um iOS erkennst 



LordZwiebus schrieb:


> Tja jeder hat seine eigene Meinung und jedes Betriebssystem hat seine Vor- und Nachteile.



Genau das ist auch meine Meinung zum Thema.


----------



## fcBaYerNFaN1982 (19. Februar 2013)

tcha,
und du siehst das hier keiner ein hype darum macht.... 
also, das bildest du dir ein und du machst dir selbst irgendwelche Hyperaktiven vorstellungen...

das ist ein BS wie jedes andere auch..... und jeder kann sagen was ihm besser liegt,,, Android, windows,linux, IOS,und und und.....


was mich betrift: finde schon das IOS seine Vorteile hat.... nur mir sind die Geräte dafür zu Teuer(schade für mich)


----------



## Herbboy (19. Februar 2013)

iOS hat halt den Vorteil, dass es auf quasi nur ein Gerät passen muss. Das geht natürlich leichter, effizienter und fehlerfreier, als wenn ein OS für dutzende verschiedene Smartphones passen soll und dabei möglichst noch halbweg "offen" sein muss, damit die jeweiligen Hersteller es bei Bedarf leicht anpassen können.


----------



## Lexx (19. Februar 2013)

Welchen Hype meint er.. ?


----------



## Gast20140625 (19. Februar 2013)

Ach ja, mir ist nochwas eingefallen.
Für mich disqualifiziert sich Win schon aufgrund der wenigen Apps, die es dafür gibt. Hab den Fehler schon mal mit Bada gemacht, das mach ich nie wieder.

Mit JB kannst du auch deine Apps anordnen wie du willst oder durch Widgets ergänzen.
(Aber das zählt auch nicht wirklich, da nicht im Originalzustand)

Ich finde iOS auch nicht besser als Android, jedes System hat vor und Nachteile. 
Ich finde diese Beiden jeweils aber deutlich besser, als der ganze Rest zusammen. 

Ich hab auch nicht viel vom "getue um iOS ist das beste" mitbekommen. 
(kommt natürlich drauf an wen man frägt)


----------



## Murdoch (19. Februar 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> iOS hat halt den Vorteil, dass es auf quasi nur ein Gerät passen muss. Das geht natürlich leichter, effizienter und fehlerfreier, als wenn ein OS für dutzende verschiedene Smartphones passen soll und dabei möglichst noch halbweg "offen" sein muss, damit die jeweiligen Hersteller es bei Bedarf leicht anpassen können.


 
Das ist ja das coole an Android. Mittlerweile funzt es nahezu perfekt. 
Habe letztens wieder nen Iphone 4 mit IOs 6.1 in der Hand gehalten und Android hat IOs wirklich extrem überholt. 

Apple ist irgendwie stehen geblieben. Schade. Jahrelang sind alle gnadenlos hinterher gehetzt.


----------



## turbosnake (19. Februar 2013)

Hype ist da svll  falsche Wort, aber einige meinen halt das iOS das einzig wahre sei das es gibt und als Perfekt titulieren, so zB dieser Kommentar: Neues HTC-Flaggschiff: HTC One im Schnelltest: Das iPhone 5 kann einpacken - Handy - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten von 20:29.


----------



## NetXSR (19. Februar 2013)

john201050 schrieb:


> Wieso es gehyped wird?
> -Keine Ahnung, wird es das überhaupt?
> 
> Es macht ja auch niemand Microsoft für mies laufende Software, wie z.B. GTA IV verantwortlich.


 

Doch. Leider so ziemlich alle Leute die keinen Dunst haben.


----------



## Cook2211 (19. Februar 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Hype ist das falsche Wort, aber einige meinen halt das iOS das einzig wahre sei das es gibt und als Perfekt titulieren



Ach so. Na ja, ich denke dann immer, wenn jemand meint iOS sei perfekt, dann soll er das halt meinen. Und wenn jemand meint Android wäre perfekt, dann ist das auch ok. Ich persönlich fände ein Mix aus beidem perfekt, weswegen ich grundsätzlich der Meinung bin, dass es das perfekte OS nicht gibt.


----------



## fcBaYerNFaN1982 (19. Februar 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Hype ist da svll  falsche Wort, aber einige meinen halt das iOS das einzig wahre sei das es gibt und als Perfekt titulieren, so zB dieser Kommentar: Neues HTC-Flaggschiff: HTC One im Schnelltest: Das iPhone 5 kann einpacken - Handy - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten von 20:29.



was bitte zeigst du uns da für ein ausschnitt?
FOCUS!!!!!

das sind Jornalisten die was zum schreiben brauchen wenn die keine Themen haben.....


----------



## turbosnake (19. Februar 2013)

Die Kommetare unter dem Artikel.


----------



## Z3Rlot (19. Februar 2013)

Also ich habe beides das ipad 4 und das S3 beides ist Super und sind brauchbar.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (19. Februar 2013)

Mich persönlich nervt, dass iOS ein sehr geschlossenes OS ist. Klar, Jailbreak schafft Abhilfe, aber somit ist es ja nicht mehr das orginale iOS. (Und da wär noch die Frage der Legalität)


----------



## oldsql.Triso (19. Februar 2013)

john201050 schrieb:


> Ach ja, mir ist nochwas eingefallen.
> Für mich disqualifiziert sich Win schon aufgrund der wenigen Apps, die es dafür gibt. Hab den Fehler schon mal mit Bada gemacht, das mach ich nie wieder.
> 
> Mit JB kannst du auch deine Apps anordnen wie du willst oder durch Widgets ergänzen.
> ...


 
Jedes hat Vor- und Nachteile, aber WP8 natürlich nur den riesen Nachteil, das es für dich zu wenig Apps gibt. Also ich muss sagen das alleine der Startbildschirm und das anpassen der Kacheln aufn Lumia 920 um Längen besser ist, als bei iOS und Android. Die wichtigsten Apps gibt es auch und wenn es vllt. bald eine Vereinheitlichung der Apps unter Windows RT, 8 und Phone gibt, sollte das auch ein nicht ungewisser Vorteil sein. Auch ist Android nicht an iOS vorbei, was man alleine daran sieht, das viele Apps bei Android einfach nur Plunder sind - gefühlt 100% mehr. Auch ist iOS leichter zu bedienen, wie ich finde. Das einzig gute an Android ist das es "offen" ist, was aber auch seine Nachteile mit sich bringt und für ein Normaluser sowas von uninteressant ist. Haut sich ja nicht jeder ein Jailbreak oder hat sich den CM aus sein S3.
Alles hat wie bereits gesagt Vor- und Nachteile und eigentlich agieren alle auf dem selben Level, außer sowas wie Symbian, wobei das auch super läuft auf nem E7.


----------



## Z3Rlot (19. Februar 2013)

Also ich kann nicht viel an der Leistung meckern das ipad ist glaub ich 0,0001 Sekunden schneller beim seitenaufbau es kann auch täuschen.Es nimmt sich nichts und ich habe da top geräte zum Vergleich das S3 und ipad 4.und muss auch sagen das teilweise Müll gibt's an Apps für android.und ich ITunes auch etwas besser finde.Aber ist auch Geschmacksache da ich das schon eher benutzt habe.als den android store .Das S3 hat aber nen flashplayer was wieder Vorteile hat. Beides ist gut zu nutzen.ich vermisse jedenfalls nichts.Das Lumia hat mich auch interessiert nur leider fehlen noch paar Apps. Sonst ist es ein sehr schönes Handy


----------



## fcBaYerNFaN1982 (19. Februar 2013)

L0L schrieb:


> Also ich kann nicht viel an der Leistung meckern das ipad ist glaub ich 0,0001 Sekunden schneller beim seitenaufbau es kann auch täuschen.Es nimmt sich nichts und ich habe da top geräte zum Vergleich das S3 und ipad 4.und muss auch sagen das teilweise Müll gibt's an Apps für android.und ich ITunes auch etwas besser finde.Aber ist auch Geschmacksache da ich das schon eher benutzt habe.als den android store .Das S3 hat aber nen flashplayer was wieder Vorteile hat. Beides ist gut zu nutzen.ich vermisse jedenfalls nichts.Das Lumia hat mich auch interessiert nur leider fehlen noch paar Apps. Sonst ist es ein sehr schönes Handy



du findest IOS besser ,nur weil es ein hauch schneller ist viellleicht..???

also ich finde das gesammt packet muss stimmen.... und jeder soll sein favorit rausbekommen mit dem er besser klar kommt...


----------



## PriQ (20. Februar 2013)

Ich freue mich schon auf meine nächste Vertragsverlaengerung. Dann gibts ziemlich sicher wieder ein i-Smartphone. Hatte das 3GS und bin dann auf S2 umgestiegen.

Fazit:
S2 stürzt andauernd ab / irgendwas hängt sich auf (aktuellstes OS/FW)

Akkudeckel kaputt (weil Akku öfter rausgenommen wegen erstem Punkt)

Schreiben geht, für mich, mit dem iOS deutlich besser und schneller

Software: Kies? Wisst ihr ja selbst, ohne Worte.

Mich hat der Googlekram wirklich nicht überzeugt. Da zieht auch das Preisargument nicht.


----------



## Z3Rlot (20. Februar 2013)

Nicht besser beides sind gute Betriebssysteme.komm mit beiden klar.Itunes ist für mich besser da ich es aber auch nur länger genutzt habe da ich damals ein 3 GS nutzte was auch nicht schlecht war.mit Absturz konnte ich noch nich soviel sagen.kommt eher selten vor bei mir.Muss aber och sagen das ich mein Handy nich so zu Baller mit 1000 Apps und Software.Das ios läuft auch gut mit 6.1.Kann mich aber auch noch an damals erinnern mit dem 3Gs da hatte man schon ab und zu Probleme das sich der Browser einfach mal aufhang.


----------



## keinnick (20. Februar 2013)

Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Mich persönlich nervt, dass iOS ein sehr geschlossenes OS ist. Klar, Jailbreak schafft Abhilfe, aber somit ist es ja nicht mehr das orginale iOS. (Und da wär noch die Frage der Legalität)



Den Einwand, dass iOS ein geschlossenes System ist, liest man öfter. Nur frage ich mich dann, was genau Apple anders machen sollte, also was würdest Du gerne auf nem iOS-Gerät tun was auf Grund des geschlossenes Systems nicht geht? Ich bin von nem Galaxy S2 auf ein iPhone umgestiegen. Ehrlich gesagt stelle ich keine gravierenden Nachteile in puncto Bedienbarkeit / Nutzbarkeit fest, nur weil iOS ein "geschlossenes System" ist. 

Was ich aber festgestellt habe, und das ist in meinen Augen ein großer Pluspunkt, ist die Update-Politik bei Apple. Während ich bei meinem Galaxy ewig warten musste, dass Samsung die aktuelle Android-Version mal für mein Telefon portiert und diese dann irgendwann mal von der Telekom freigegeben wurde, hab ich die aktuelle iOS-Version nun am Erscheinungstag auf dem Telefon.

Dabei kommt natürlich das was Herbboy sagte zum tragen:



Herbboy schrieb:


> iOS hat halt den Vorteil, dass es auf quasi nur ein Gerät passen muss. Das geht natürlich leichter, effizienter und fehlerfreier, als wenn ein OS für dutzende verschiedene Smartphones passen soll und dabei möglichst noch halbweg "offen" sein muss, damit die jeweiligen Hersteller es bei Bedarf leicht anpassen können.


----------



## ct5010 (20. Februar 2013)

Also wenn man schon sagt, iOS liefe fehlerfrei, sollte man genau diese Browser-Abstürze nicht übersehen. Ich hatte sie auch schon extrem lange auf meinem iPod touch und habe mir jetzt auch aus diesen Gründen kein iOS-Gerät mehr gekauft. Die "Fluidität" des Systems hat halt leider seine Nachteile. Eingeschränkte Möglichkeiten und iTunes sind nur ein Beispiel.

Warum der Hype um iOS / Apple?
Nun, viele denken, Fluidität sei alles. Und ARD hat ja nachgewiesen, dass bei der Betrachtung von Apple-Produkten ein Bereich im Gehirn aktiviert wird, der normalerweise für Emotionen, also das Sehen von geliebten Menschen, auftritt.


----------



## keinnick (20. Februar 2013)

Fluidität?! was möchten Sie uns damit sagen?


----------



## Gast20141208 (20. Februar 2013)

ARD hat nur nachgewiesen, dass sie keine objektive Reportage hin bekommen.


----------



## ryzen1 (20. Februar 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Moin,
> was soll diese Übergehype von iOS? Das frage ich mich schon eine ganze Weile, erst ohne es nutzen und jetzt auch mit Ipad Mini. Gut ich habe noch nicht die allerneuste Version drauf, aber solche Grundfehler sollten unter keinen Umständen passieren.
> So sind mir schon häufiger die Browser abgeschmiert (Safari und Chrome). Die PCGH App hat immer noch Permission Denited, oder wie das hieß, Fehler. Auch andere Apps deren Namen ich jetzt nicht nennen laufen auch nicht stabil.
> Ich dachte das es bei iOS besser ist als bei Android ist, aber nach meinem Eindruck ist das nicht der Fall.
> ...


 
iOS 6 ist ziemlich gut und flott. Ob es das einzig Wahre is, muss jeder für sich entscheiden. Ich war kein Fan von Android und deswegen ist iOS mein Fav.
Aber gehype?! Bitte? Nunja...Wenn man sich auf das geplärre von Fanboys einlässt und wieder einen Thread der in einem Android vs iOS Thread ausarten wird eröffnet, ist man kein Deut besser.

Die Fehler haben wohl die Entwickler der Apps zu verantworten und nicht iOS.
Außerdem sollte man ein Update durchführen, bevor man seinen Frust loslässt.

Bis jetzt ist mir wirklich nur 1 oder 2 mal eine App abgeschmiert.


----------



## fcBaYerNFaN1982 (20. Februar 2013)

wenn ein Macho(ich mein ein macker) sind ne geils sportkarre kauft, der hat das selbe glücksgefühl...

und zu IOS:
es läuft einfach stabiler...als ander systeme.... und das sei völlig egal ob es auf ein IPAD ist, oder IPHone oder sonst ein ein Gerät von Apple....
und deswegen ist ein auch ein geschlossenes System... 

Android muss doch auch offen sein....

sonst könnten nicht soviele Hersteller darauf zugreifen
wie z.B. Sony,Samsung,Lg,HTC und alles was noch so gibt....

apple hat den Vorteil, das sie ihr Sxstem kennen und nicht mit 7 weiteren Firmen teilen...
dadurch warscheinlich auch stabiler machen können....

aber das Perfekte System kann keiner machen.... dafür ist die menschheit zu jung in sachen Computer....


----------



## turbosnake (20. Februar 2013)

keinnick schrieb:


> Was ich aber festgestellt habe, und das ist in meinen Augen ein großer Pluspunkt, ist die Update-Politik bei Apple. Während ich bei meinem Galaxy ewig warten musste, dass Samsung die aktuelle Android-Version mal für mein Telefon portiert und diese dann irgendwann mal von der Telekom freigegeben wurde, hab ich die aktuelle iOS-Version nun am Erscheinungstag auf dem Telefon.


Ist bei Android das gleiche, nur Samsung meint das es eine schlaue Idee ist ihr Touchwiz recht tief einzubauen, deswegen dauert es so.

Und das iOS (Apps) stabiler laufen als Android kann ich gar nicht nachvollziehen.

Apple hat doch Iphone 4/s und 5, Ipad 3/4 und Ipad Mini, das sind auch 5 unterschiedlich HW drin verbaut, also hat man sich davon etwas entfernt.


----------



## ryzen1 (20. Februar 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ist bei Android das gleiche, nur Samsung meint das es eine schlaue Idee ist ihr Touchwiz recht tief einzubauen, deswegen dauert es so.
> 
> Und das iOS (Apps) stabiler laufen als Android kann ich gar nicht nachvollziehen.
> 
> Apple hat doch Iphone 4/s und 5, Ipad 3/4 und Ipad Mini, das sind auch 5 unterschiedlich HW drin verbaut, also hat man sich davon etwas entfernt.


 
Erzähl mir doch mal welche Apps auf welchem System stabiler laufen. Glaube nicht, dass dir da auf Anhieb etwas einfällt.

Da Apple nur wenige Geräte besitzt, kann iOS deutlich besser an der Hardware programmiert werden, als z.B. Android. Und so gab es auch einige Benchmarks in denen das iPhone 5 trotz schlechterer Hardware schneller als das Galaxy S3 gewesen ist. Natürlich hat dieser mit seinen 4 Kernen mehr Rohpower. Aber letztendlich muss das mit dem OS zusammenspielen.


Btw. welchem Zweck dient der Thread eigentlich?
Letztendlich kann dir der Grund egal sein, warum andere so auf iOS abfahren. Kaufen sollte man eh nur das, womit man sich am besten fühlt und nicht nach irgendwelchem Gehype.


----------



## turbosnake (20. Februar 2013)

Chrome auf Android, auf iOS ist mir schon mal abgeschmirt.
Andere Apps habe ich nicht doppeltet, deswegen kann ich dazu nichts sagen.


----------



## Soldat0815 (20. Februar 2013)

Das Chrome auf Android besser läuft ist wohl alles andere als ne Referenz.


----------



## Z3Rlot (20. Februar 2013)

Vieles liegt auch an den Apps und nicht mal am ios.bei android ist mir der Firefox einmal abgeschmiert.sowas kann ich aber auch mal verzeihen genauso wie beim ios mal irgendwas nicht klappt. Aber finde ist sehr gering und selten


----------



## turbosnake (20. Februar 2013)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Das Chrome auf Android besser läuft ist wohl alles andere als ne Referenz.


 Wir können auch die Stockbrowser nehmen, also Safari und was auch immer das EVO 3D hat, auch da sieht Android besses aus.
Aber er wollte eine App haben wo ich es sagen und das ist nur bei Chrome der Fall, da ich es auf beiden nutzen.


----------



## ryzen1 (20. Februar 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Wir können auch die Stockbrowser nehmen, also Safari und was auch immer das EVO 3D hat, auch da sieht Android besses aus.
> Aber er wollte eine App haben wo ich es sagen und das ist nur bei Chrome der Fall, da ich es auf beiden nutzen.


 
Sieht besser aus? Also du meinst Optik?
Denn von der Leistung her, dürfte Safari wohl besser sein ^^


----------



## turbosnake (20. Februar 2013)

Safari i schmiert aber häufiger ab.


----------



## ryzen1 (20. Februar 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Safari i schmiert aber häufiger ab.


 
Oha 
Ich frage mich wirklich gerade auf welcher iOS Version du noch rumeierst.

Aber mal ehrlich. Zu was dient der Thread. Du wetterst eh weiter gegen iOS bzw Apple egal was man sagt.


----------



## Cook2211 (20. Februar 2013)

Hm. Also Safari stürzt bei mir, wenn überhaupt, sehr selten ab. Wer weiß, auf welchen Seiten du da rum surfst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## turbosnake (20. Februar 2013)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> Oha
> Ich frage mich wirklich gerade auf welcher iOS Version du noch rumeierst.
> .


6 irgendwas, da 6.1 nicht will.


----------



## fcBaYerNFaN1982 (20. Februar 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ist bei Android das gleiche, nur Samsung meint das es eine schlaue Idee ist ihr Touchwiz recht tief einzubauen, deswegen dauert es so.
> 
> Und das iOS (Apps) stabiler laufen als Android kann ich gar nicht nachvollziehen.
> 
> Apple hat doch Iphone 4/s und 5, Ipad 3/4 und Ipad Mini, das sind auch 5 unterschiedlich HW drin verbaut, also hat man sich davon etwas entfernt.



naja,,, Apple hat vielleicht 10-15 geräte... das sind aber eigene geräte die ger Hersteller selber auch kennt...und so besser darauf abgestimmt werden kann....

der vergleich hier:
Betriebssystem Android: Google verliert den Überblick - taz.de




und überprüf mal deine Internet nächstes mal bei einen update....
lesen muss man auch können...


und du willst noch was dagegen sagen...
und der artikel ist schon fast ein jahr alt... da sind noch einige dazu gekommen


----------



## turbosnake (20. Februar 2013)

Ich habe ja Netz und surfe auch im selbigen. Sonst könnte ich vom Ipad ja nicht schreiben.
Also kann es nicht daran liegen.


Google passt auch erstmal an Nexus an, damit kann man das Iphone dann vergleichen.
Der Rest liegt schon wieder fast außerhalb von Google, die Schuld muss man also Samsung, HTC, LG etc und den Provider in die Schuhe schieben.


----------



## ct5010 (20. Februar 2013)

Wow, was für ein toller Artikel, musste ja von nem Bayern-Fan kommen  

Ne Spaß, aber ganz ehrlich, der Artikel ist ziemlich nichtssagend. Da steht nur drin, dass es über 4000 Android-Geräte gibt.

Wo ist das Problem? Jeder Hersteller passt Android auf seine Geräte an - und auf die Nexus-Geräte ist Android doch schon ziemlich gut angepasst. Sieht man insbesondere bei Android 4.2. Wenn man mehr Geräte Android 4.2 erhalten...


----------



## fcBaYerNFaN1982 (20. Februar 2013)

ct5010 schrieb:


> Wow, was für ein toller Artikel, musste ja von nem Bayern-Fan kommen
> 
> Ne Spaß, aber ganz ehrlich, der Artikel ist ziemlich nichtssagend. Da steht nur drin, dass es über 4000 Android-Geräte gibt.
> 
> Wo ist das Problem? Jeder Hersteller passt Android auf seine Geräte an - und auf die Nexus-Geräte ist Android doch schon ziemlich gut angepasst. Sieht man insbesondere bei Android 4.2. Wenn man mehr Geräte Android 4.2 erhalten...



also kann ich aus dein zeilen lesen das alle anderen Geräte mit Androit4.1 und ältere, unbrauchbar sind...

aber mal ehrlich....
4000 geräte und ein haufen von Hersteller... da soll wirklich was gescheites bei raus kommen??? 

kann schon sein das man mit den Nexus geräten jetzt das Android verstanden hat und besser drauf eingestellt hat...
aber solange nicht jeder hersteller sein eigenes BS rausbringt werden immer konflikte da sein zwischen Gerät und Android...

aber hoffe das Samsung das mal ändert... denn die geräte sind echt Top nur da kann man nicht das optimum herausholen...


und den Artikel musst du dir auch komplett durchlesen...
da steht vieles drin über die problematik


----------



## turbosnake (20. Februar 2013)

Samsung ist alles aber nicht top.


----------



## Gast20141208 (20. Februar 2013)

ct5010 schrieb:


> Wo ist das Problem? Jeder Hersteller passt Android auf seine Geräte an


Du hast deine Frage schon selbst beantwortet.


----------



## Soldat0815 (20. Februar 2013)

Ich hoffe einfach das ab sofort richtig geile Nexusgeräte kommen und auch von mehreren Herstellern gleichzeitig. (ein Nexus RazrHD maxx wäre mal richtig geil)
Dann hat Google die Software in der Hand und die versauens nicht mit irgendwelchen Oberflächenquatsch den keiner braucht weils nur die regelmäßigen schnellen Updates verhindert oder die flüssige Bedienung behindert.


----------



## fcBaYerNFaN1982 (20. Februar 2013)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Du hast deine Frage schon selbst beantwortet.



genau...

und warte mal ab mit den neueren geräten die noch kommen werden... z.B 4.4 oder 5.1
keine ahnung was da noch kommen wird...
aber das spiel geht immer von vorne los...
nur google kennt seiN Android am besten...


----------



## ct5010 (20. Februar 2013)

Okay. Also, was schließen wir aus diesem Thread? Genau, iOS-Diskussionen oder generell Diskussionen über mobile Betriebssysteme, besonders wenn iOS mit einbezogen wird, führen zu nichts.


----------



## Cook2211 (20. Februar 2013)

ct5010 schrieb:


> Okay. Also, was schließen wir aus diesem Thread? Genau, iOS-Diskussionen oder generell Diskussionen über mobile Betriebssysteme, besonders wenn iOS mit einbezogen wird, führen zu nichts.



Natürlich führen sie zu etwas.
Man hat auch hier wieder festgestellt, dass jeder nun mal seine eigenen Präferenzen hat und das es aus diesem Grund das allgemein perfekte OS nicht gibt. Es ist immer eine individuelle Sache.
Zudem wurde hier im großen und ganzen friedlich diskutiert, was auch auf jeden Fall schon mal positiv ist. Außerdem hat hier ein reger (und meist sachlicher) Austausch zwischen verschiedenen Usergruppen stattgefunden. Auch das ist durchaus positiv.


----------



## ct5010 (20. Februar 2013)

Ich kann da zwar zustimmen, dass diese Diskussion ausnahmsweise recht friedlich war. Dass es nicht das allgemein perfekte OS gibt, ist aber schon seit längerem bekannt^^


----------



## turbosnake (20. Februar 2013)

Das soll aber das Ziel der Entwicklung sein, aber Konkurenz kommt ja auch noch.

Aber eine Lösung für mein Problem mit dem Update hätte ich schon gerne.


----------



## Cook2211 (20. Februar 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Aber eine Lösung für mein Problem mit dem Update hätte ich schon gerne.



Schließ das Pad an den PC an und hol dir das Update über iTunes.


----------



## turbosnake (25. Februar 2013)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> Oha
> Ich frage mich wirklich gerade auf welcher iOS Version du noch rumeierst.
> 
> Aber mal ehrlich. Zu was dient der Thread. Du wetterst eh weiter gegen iOS bzw Apple egal was man sagt.



Ich habe nur meine Meinung dargelegt und mir ist Safari gerade wieder einfach geschlossen wurde. Trotz aktueller iOS Version.


----------



## Patze93 (26. Februar 2013)

Die einen finden halt IOS besser, die anderen Android. Beide Systeme sind nicht perfekt, denn der Mensch ist ebensowenig perfekt. Ich für meinen Teil finde aber IOS besser, da es für mich das bessere Gesamtergebnis bietet. Vielleicht meintest du sowas mit Hype.


----------



## maxmueller92 (26. Februar 2013)

Jailbreak druf und gut ist  Und an fehlerhaften Apps sind die jeweiligen Programmierer schuld, nicht Apple.


----------



## Patze93 (26. Februar 2013)

maxmueller92 schrieb:


> Jailbreak druf und gut ist  Und an fehlerhaften Apps sind die jeweiligen Programmierer schuld, nicht Apple.



Ja gut aber Safari z.b ist von Apple programmiert


----------



## 0815 (27. Februar 2013)

Welche Probleme habt ihr denn mit Safari? Kann euch den Atomic Browser empfehlen, falls ihr überhaupt eine Empfehlung wollt


----------



## AllTernative (27. Februar 2013)

Es wird ja nicht iOS gehyped, sondern das Apple Produkt bzw. die Firma an sich selbst.
Völlig zu unrecht, meiner Meinung nach. Dieses abgeschottete Betriebssystem nervt einfach nur.
Hab vor mehreren Monaten von iOS zu Android gewechselt und habe es nicht bereut.
Für Leute die nur telefonieren, facebooken und Angry Birds spielen ist iOS vllt ganz in Ordnung - für Leute die ihr Smartphone weitgehender benutzen nicht.


----------



## Gast20141208 (27. Februar 2013)

Unter 'weitgehend benutzen' fällt dann was?
Ein nettes Bildchen als Hintergrund und die Apps so verstreut angeordnet, dass man sich dumm und dämlich wischt, so wie es die meisten 08/15 User machen?


----------



## Cook2211 (27. Februar 2013)

AllTernative schrieb:


> Für Leute die nur telefonieren, facebooken und Angry Birds spielen ist iOS vllt ganz in Ordnung - für Leute die ihr Smartphone weitgehender benutzen nicht.


 
Das einzige was Android mehr bietet, ist dass es offener ist und man es deswegen mehr personalisieren kann als iOS.
Das man iOS nur für Telefonieren, Facebook und Angry Birds nutzen kann, ist kurz gesagt verallgemeinerter Quatsch.....


----------



## ryzen1 (27. Februar 2013)

AllTernative schrieb:


> Für Leute die nur telefonieren, facebooken und Angry Birds spielen ist iOS vllt ganz in Ordnung - für Leute die ihr Smartphone weitgehender benutzen nicht.


 
Das ist totaler unsinn..


----------



## AllTernative (27. Februar 2013)

Allein die Entwicklung von eigenen Apps ist viel komfortabler in Android.

Zu den weitergehenden Sachen zähle ich Dinge wie USB-Tethering (kA ob das iOS inzwischen kann), das Dateisystem auf das man zugreifen kann, die Möglichkeit einfach Apps aus dritten Quellen zu installieren - darüber ist es eben möglich andere Apps Proxy fähig zu machen, oder Telefongespräche aufzuzeichnen (ich weiß, ist nur mit Einverständnis legal). 
Lädt man Dateien herunter kann man sie einfach im Dateisystem ablegen, in iOS war das einfach furchtbar, da alles so abgeschottet ist.
Ebenso kann man einfach alles aus dem Dateisystem per Mail versenden oder auf Dropbox laden etc.
Mit meinem iPhone konnte ich das nicht machen.

Irgendwelche Dateien auf das Handy schieben ging mit iOS ebenfalls nicht - ganz zu schweigen vom iTunes Zwang.
Android häng ich einfach an den PC oder mache kurz eine WLAN Verbindung und kann kurz eine Datei rüberkopieren.
Mit iOS ist das bestimmt auch machbar - aber viel zu umständlich und workaroundy.

In gewissem Rahmen kann man auf Android Phones auch Tablet Apps benutzen - das geht in iOS nicht.

Die Office Möglichkeiten fand ich auf iOS auch sehr furchtbar - Android bietet da schon besseres.
Jedoch finde ich die Windows Phones in diesem Aspekt am Besten.

Das nur mal um ein paar Punkte zu nennen.


----------



## Soldat0815 (27. Februar 2013)

Wobei man sagen muss das selbst wenns so wäre es schon 99% der User abdeckt was bei Android aber nicht anders ist.
Natürlich ists trotzdem totaler blödsinn.


----------



## Cook2211 (27. Februar 2013)

AllTernative schrieb:


> Allein die Entwicklung von eigenen Apps ist viel komfortabler in Android.



Und das interessiert den User, weil.....?



> Zu den weitergehenden Sachen zähle ich Dinge wie USB-Tethering (kA ob das iOS inzwischen kann)



Ja, kann es. Sowohl USB als auch BT.



> das Dateisystem auf das man zugreifen kann, die Möglichkeit einfach Apps aus dritten Quellen zu installieren - darüber ist es eben möglich andere Apps Proxy fähig zu machen, Lädt man Dateien herunter kann man sie einfach im Dateisystem ablegen, in iOS war das einfach furchtbar, da alles so abgeschottet ist.



Wenn man das braucht, ok. Wenn man so was nicht braucht, auch ok. 
Nur macht das iOS noch lange nicht zu einem OS, mit dem man nur telefonieren und Angry Birds spielen kann.
Und wer mehr Freihheit möchte, der macht halt den Jailbreak.



> Ebenso kann man einfach alles aus dem Dateisystem per Mail versenden oder auf Dropbox laden etc.
> Mit meinem iPhone konnte ich das nicht machen.



Bei sehr vielen Anwendungen kann man Dateien jeglicher Art direkt per Mail aus der App heraus versenden.
Gleiches gilt auch für Dropbox.



> In gewissem Rahmen kann man auf Android Phones auch Tablet Apps benutzen - das geht in iOS nicht.



Inwiefern sollte denn eine App, die für einen großen Screen gedacht und gemacht ist, auf einem kleinen Display Sinn machen? Verstehe ich nicht.



> Die Office Möglichkeiten fand ich auf iOS auch sehr furchtbar - Android bietet da schon besseres.



iWork für iOS ist eigentlich hervorragend. Keine Ahnung, was daran furchtbar sein soll


----------



## AllTernative (27. Februar 2013)

@Cook2211:
zu 1:
Sag ich ja: User die eben mehr machen wollen, als nur Telefonieren. Und dazu zähle ich eben auch kleine Apps sich zu bastlen.

2: gut, als ich noch iOS hatte ging nur ein WLAN Hotspot.

3:eben, darum geht es. Wenn man es braucht. Ich brauche es. Sowas ist eben weitergehende Nutzung für mich. Ohne Dateisystem könnte ich gar nicht mehr. Und für Freiheit erst sein Gerät zu jailbreaken ist ja in diesem Fall auch nicht im Sinne der Nutzer. Vorallem da die Möglichkeit des Jailbreaks ja immer wieder nach jedem Update vernichtet werden.

4:Ja, aus speziellen Anwendungen heraus ist das vllt möglich. Aber in diesem Fall finde ich es praktischer aus dem Dateisystem etwas teilen zu können.

5: z.B. bei Dingen wie Photoshop Touch. Das gabs vor ner Weile noch nicht für Phones. Soll ja jetzt kommen (oder kam schon). Auf einem 5" Screen ist das durchaus zu bedienen und eine nette Sache.

6: iWorks kenne ich nicht. Aber leider kam so gut wie keine Anwendung mit meinen Formeln in Excel klar. In Android ist das zwar besser, aber leider auch noch nicht so, wie ich mir das vorstelle.

Den iTunes Zwang hast du nicht angesprochen, deshalb gehe ich darauf auch nicht ein.

Ich sage ja nicht, dass iOS schlecht ist. Durch die Abschottung ist es ja in gewisser Hinsicht für manche User besser.
Aber ich will ein Smartphone, dass ich wie einen PC benutzen kann - und das ist iOS eben nicht.


----------



## Patze93 (27. Februar 2013)

Ich empfehle euch das Buch über Steve Jobs zu lesen, dann wird einigen klar warum die Dinge so sind wie sie sind bei Apple. Ich finde das End to End System von Apple klasse, auch wenn es nätürlich ein paar Einschränkung gibt, aber diese sind nicht ohne Grund da. Und wer Apple bzw IOs als Schrott bezeichnet hat meines Erachtens keine Ahnung von der Thematik. Und nein ich bin kein Apple Fanboy, besitze Privat nicht ein Gerät der Firma.


----------



## Cook2211 (27. Februar 2013)

AllTernative schrieb:


> Sag ich ja: User die eben mehr machen wollen, als nur Telefonieren. Und dazu zähle ich eben auch kleine Apps sich zu bastlen.



Nun komm aber. Die wenigsten User dürften sich wohl ihre Apps selber basteln. Das ist nun wirklich sehr speziell.



> Und für Freiheit erst sein Gerät zu jailbreaken ist ja in diesem Fall auch nicht im Sinne der Nutzer.



Bei Android muss man für manche Dinge auch erst mal rooten oder ein Custom-ROM installieren. Für mich kein Unterschied zu einem Jailbreak.



> z.B. bei Dingen wie Photoshop Touch. Das gabs vor ner Weile noch nicht für Phones. Soll ja jetzt kommen (oder kam schon). Auf einem 5" Screen ist das durchaus zu bedienen und eine nette Sache.



Gibt es mittlerweile für iPhone und iPad.



> iWorks kenne ich nicht. Aber leider kam so gut wie keine Anwendung mit meinen Formeln in Excel klar. In Android ist das zwar besser, aber leider auch noch nicht so, wie ich mir das vorstelle.



iWork ist das Apple Pendant zu MS Office und ist voll kompatibel zu den Microsoft Dateisystemen.



> Den iTunes Zwang hast du nicht angesprochen, deshalb gehe ich darauf auch nicht ein.



Genau genommen gibt es keinen iTunes Zwang. Man braucht iTunes weder um das iPhone zu aktivieren, noch um Updates oder Backups auszuführen. Und zum "bespielen" kann man auch andere Software nutzen.



> Ich sage ja nicht, dass iOS schlecht ist. Durch die Abschottung ist es ja in gewisser Hinsicht für manche User besser.
> Aber ich will ein Smartphone, dass ich wie einen PC benutzen kann - und das ist iOS eben nicht.



Ja klar, das ist ja auch ok


----------



## AllTernative (27. Februar 2013)

Ich will jetzt mich nicht mit dir streiten. Für meine Anforderungen genügt es eben nicht.
Dabei sage ich nicht, dass es vielen anderen Usern auch so geht - aber ein paar wirds schon geben.
Gespannt bin ich auf Ubuntu Phone. Aber auch die Windows Phones gefallen mir ziemlich gut.
Mal sehen ob diese meinen speziellen Anforderungen genügen können ;D


----------



## Cook2211 (27. Februar 2013)

AllTernative schrieb:


> Ich will jetzt mich nicht mit dir streiten. Für meine Anforderungen genügt es eben nicht.



Nein, ich auch nicht.
Ich hatte dem Vorpost noch was angefügt. ich weiß nicht, ob du das noch gesehen hattest.



> Gespannt bin ich auf Ubuntu Phone.



Da bin ich auch gespannt drauf. Auf dem Desktop hatte Ubuntu mir immer recht gut gefallen.


----------



## AllTernative (27. Februar 2013)

Jetzt hab ichs gesehen. 

Ich finde das Konzept von Ubuntu Phone nicht schlecht. Vorallem da ich gelesen habe, es könne .apks von Android abspielen.
Ansonsten kommt ja auch noch das Mozilla OS. Finde ich gut - Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft und sorgt hoffentlich für neue, interessante Entwicklungen.


----------



## Cook2211 (27. Februar 2013)

Ja, ich hatte da vor kurzem einen interessanten Kommentar darüber gelesen. Das war aber auf einer amerikanischen Seite. Ich weiß nicht mehr wo genau.
Jedenfalls schrieb der Autor, dass es zwar gut und schön ist, dass es mit iOS und Android zwei beliebte und weit verbreitete Betriebssysteme gibt, dass es aber besser und wünschenswerter wäre, wenn da noch andere System zukämen, und das sehe ich ähnlich. Dann können Apple und Google sich nicht auf ihren Lorbeeren ausruhen.


----------



## AllTernative (27. Februar 2013)

Ganz genau so sehe ich das auch.
Ich finde auch das neue Blackberry OS nicht schlecht. Aber richtig gespannt bin ich auf Ubuntu.
Wenn sich Ubuntu über eine ROM auf aktuelle Android Geräte installieren lässt, wär das cool.

Ansonsten muss ich noch viele Monate warten, bis mein aktueller Vertrag ausläuft


----------



## Cook2211 (27. Februar 2013)

Ja, das stimmt. Ein zusätzliches, unabhängiges OS das man auf jedem Mobilgerät installieren kann, wäre schon eine feine Sache


----------



## Soldat0815 (27. Februar 2013)

Was aber wichtig ist das man wie schon erwähnt und es bei Ubuntu Phone eben auch ist Apps von Android Installieren kann. 
WP7/8 habens meiner Meinung nach schwer weils einfach zu wenige Apps gibt. 
Und die die es gibt sind Teilweiße auch alles andere als gut selbst wenn man dafür Geld zahlen muss.


----------



## Cook2211 (27. Februar 2013)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Was aber wichtig ist das man wie schon erwähnt und es bei Ubuntu Phone eben auch ist Apps von Android Installieren kann.
> WP7/8 habens meiner Meinung nach schwer weils einfach zu wenige Apps gibt. Und die die es gibt sind Teilweiße auch alles andere als gut selbst wenn man dafür Geld zahlen muss.


 
Ja, ich denke, das ist bei mobilen Betriebsystemen ganz wichtig. Ohne prall gefüllten AppStore und einer gewissen Anzahl an qualitativ hochwertigen Apps, kein erfolgreiches OS.


----------



## turbosnake (27. Februar 2013)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Unter 'weitgehend benutzen' fällt dann was?
> Ein nettes Bildchen als Hintergrund und die Apps so verstreut angeordnet, dass man sich dumm und dämlich wischt, so wie es die meisten 08/15 User machen?


 Wenn es gehen würde, sortiere ich die Apps nach der Kategorien, so kommt auf einen Screen alle Spiele, auf den nächsten alle Produktivanwendungen und so weiter.
Unter iOS ist mir bisher keine Möglichkeit aufgefallen das umzusetzen, also sind die Screens durcheinander. Nicht gerade positiv.
Und das Apple einige séhr kleine Features nicht eingebaut finde ich schade, wie zB ein feststellbarer Hindergrund.

Auch BB OS 10 erlabt das portieren von Android Apps und je mehr Konkurenz desto besser, da imho weder iOS noch Android wirklich perfekt sind.


----------



## sp01 (27. Februar 2013)

Was mich am meisten an Andriod stört ist das ich jedes Jahr eine neues Smartphone kaufen darf um die neue Version überhaupt benutzen zu können. Das sehe ich unter anderem als großen Vorteil von iOS.
Gut die kannst die Apps nicht auf dem Screen nach Kategorien anordnen - finde ich aber auch quatsch. Dafür hast deinen Ordner, finde ich wesentlichst besser.


----------



## Soldat0815 (27. Februar 2013)

Naja es gibt bei Android das Nexus was lange Updates bekommt, aber der Rest ist meist nicht grad berauschend was mich auch tierisch nervt.
Darum wird mein nächstes ein Nexus sein.


----------



## Gast20141208 (27. Februar 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Wenn es gehen würde, sortiere ich die Apps nach der Kategorien, so kommt auf einen Screen alle Spiele, auf den nächsten alle Produktivanwendungen und so weiter.
> Unter iOS ist mir bisher keine Möglichkeit aufgefallen das umzusetzen, also sind die Screens durcheinander. Nicht gerade positiv.
> Und das Apple einige séhr kleine Features nicht eingebaut finde ich schade, wie zB ein feststellbarer Hindergrund.
> 
> Auch BB OS 10 erlabt das portieren von Android Apps und je mehr Konkurenz desto besser, da imho weder iOS noch Android wirklich perfekt sind.


Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich diese Anordnung sinnfrei finde, kann ich mir die Apps bei iOS auch auf verschiedene Screens aufteilen. 
Notfalls erstelle ich halt ein paar Ordner.


----------



## Cook2211 (27. Februar 2013)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Notfalls erstelle ich halt ein paar Ordner.



Für mich persönlich die sinnvollste Lösung. So habe ich alles was ich öfters brauche in Kategorien geordnet auf einem einzigen Screen.


----------



## turbosnake (2. April 2013)

Mir ist irgendwann in der letzten Woche mal wieder der Permission  denied  Fehler über den Weg gelaufen.
Und ja App und iOS ist aktuell, daran kann es also nicht liegen.


----------



## Quat (2. April 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Hype ist da svll  falsche Wort, aber einige meinen halt das iOS das einzig wahre sei das es gibt und als Perfekt titulieren, so zB dieser Kommentar: Neues HTC-Flaggschiff: HTC One im Schnelltest: Das iPhone 5 kann einpacken - Handy - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten von 20:29.


 
Bää, ... Wie schlecht ist denn man diese Seite! Und erst der "Journalismus"?! Kannst du nicht mal deine Info-Quellen überprüfen? (Keine Vorschrift, nur Empfehlung) Sorry die Kommentare hab ich mir darauf hin geschenkt.
Damit du ein wenig mehr Freude mit deinem iPad mini hast empfehle ich dir: aus dem iBook-Store das Benutzerhandbuch iPad; aus dem AppStore: "iOS Tipps und Tricks".
Solltest du immer noch kein Inet haben, kannst du das auch über iTunes auf dem Rechner laden.
Vielleicht geht dein iPad dann auch online.
Wenn du solche Probleme im Umgang mit deinem iPad hast, kann ich deinen Frust schon verstehen.
Wenn mir so etwas (offensichtlich untypische) passiert, ... meckere ich erst, gehe dann aber auf Lösungssuche.
Bei einem eigenen Hintergrundbild kann das Rotieren schon sehr nerven, kann ich nachvollziehen.
Die freie Anordnung der Apps brauche ich nicht aber auch hier hast du Recht, mehr als Ordner erstellen geht nicht. Einen neuen Bildschirm erstellst du, einfach durch das Verschieben einer App an den rechten Bildschirmrand, halten und warten bis du einen neuen Bildschirm erreichst, loslassen fertig.
Ein Wechsel beim BS kann schon problematisch sein, ist bei mir das Gleiche mit Android.
Allerdings hab ich den Vorteil, muß ich nur wenn jemand kommt mit: "kannste mal bitte?"
Trotzdem viel Spaß mit deinem iPad, das wird schon.

PS.: "Permission denied Fehler" was ist das? Hab mein iPad seit 2011, iOS seit irgend wann 2009. ich kann mich nicht erinnern wann bei mir jemals ein Zugriffsfehler angezeigt wurde.


----------



## Gast20140625 (2. April 2013)

Quat schrieb:


> [...] PS.: "Permission denied Fehler" was ist das? Hab mein iPad seit 2011, iOS seit irgend wann 2009. ich kann mich nicht erinnern wann bei mir jemals ein Zugriffsfehler angezeigt wurde.


 Ich vermute es geht um die PCGH Forum App?
Da gab es mal Probleme mit "Permission Denied.

Ansonsten hab ich den Fehler auch noch nirgends gesehen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. April 2013)

Ich kenn den Fehler auch nicht und hab ansonsten auch keine speziellen Probleme.


----------



## Quat (2. April 2013)

john201050 schrieb:


> Ich vermute es geht um die PCGH Forum App?
> Da gab es mal Probleme mit "Permission Denied.
> 
> Ansonsten hab ich den Fehler auch noch nirgends gesehen.


 
Ja gut diese App nutze ich denkbar selten, Opera und Safari sind irgendwie komfortabler, find ich.
"Zugriff verweigert" kann ja dann auch nur an der App liegen; gelegen haben.


----------



## Per4mance (2. April 2013)

also safari is glaub ich 1x bis jetzt abgstürzt und das war auf dem ipad. aufm iphone noch nie. apps vielleicht 1-2 hängen geblieben und dann sind sie zugegangen.

Ordner anlegen wurde schon gesagt.

für itunes gibt es alternativen.

die gleichen apps wo ich auf Android hatte sind bei iOS besser programmiert.

als ich letztens bei meinem onkel von 2.3.4 auf 4.0 oder 4.1 geupdatet hab waren die einstellunsgmenüs oder das hinzufügen von widgets sehr verschachtelt. hab mich fast nicht mehr ausgekannt. das iOS einstellungsmenü find ich da irgendwie eingängiger.

btw: das 3anbieterapp zulassen fördert am meisten das raubkopieren der apps. weiss ich selber noch aus meiner android zeit


----------



## Quat (2. April 2013)

Per4mance schrieb:


> .für itunes gibt es alternativen. ...
> 
> die gleichen apps wo
> 
> ...


 
iTunes-Alternativen - leider nicht für alles. Dieses Programm (für den PC) steht für mich im krassen Gegensatz zum iOS-Konzept! Unübersichtlich, in keinster Weise intuitiv, lahmarschig selbst auf SSDs, Ressourcen fressend, bis auf die Mediathek kann der Speicherort nicht frei gewählt werden (Mobilebackups-Ordner nur mit Hardlinks) ... ich weiß garnicht wo ich aufhören soll... und das ist auf 'nem Mac nicht besser!

gleiche Apps... da hat Android wohl vor Allem die unterschiedlichen Displaygrößen als Problem. Unterschiede kenn ich aber auch in der Stabilität, das leidet bei Android noch etwas.


----------



## turbosnake (2. April 2013)

Ich meinte logischerweise die PCGHX App.


----------



## Gast20141208 (3. April 2013)

Und obwohl es so logisch ist, hat es keiner mitbekommen. 
Du beschwerst dich jetzt wirklich nur über eine halbgare App?


----------



## Timsu (4. April 2013)

Ich finde bei iOS den Browser am schlimmsten. Bei vielen Tabs stürzt er gerne mal ab und im Hintergrund lassen von Tabs gibt es auch nicht


----------



## turbosnake (4. April 2013)

Tut er hier,, welcher das ist spielt keine Rolle. Sind eh alle gleich, dank Apple.

Da der App Support besser sein soll, ja.


----------



## Gast20141208 (4. April 2013)

Timsu schrieb:


> Ich finde bei iOS den Browser am schlimmsten. Bei vielen Tabs stürzt er gerne mal ab und im Hintergrund lassen von Tabs gibt es auch nicht


Ich bin fast nur mit dem iPad 1 online und weiß, ab wie vielen Tabs ca. der Browser abstürzt. 
Das braucht es schon sehr viele und mit sinnvoll surfen hat das nichts mehr zu tun.


----------



## Timsu (4. April 2013)

Beim iPad 2 sind es geschätzt 15, erreiche ich aber eher selten. Ich meinte in meinem letzten Post übrigens "im Hintergrund laden".
Das dies nicht funktioniert nervt sehr.


----------



## Quat (4. April 2013)

Timsu schrieb:


> Beim iPad 2 sind es geschätzt 15, erreiche ich aber eher selten. Ich meinte in meinem letzten Post übrigens "im Hintergrund laden".
> Das dies nicht funktioniert nervt sehr.


 
Na das wollte ich jetzt auch mal wissen 
... nein bei 30 Tabs hab ich aufgehört, ab 10 Tabs wird's mir zu unübersichtlich, aber kein Absturz.
iPad2 6.1 JB, Safari ist aber poor.
Bei mehr als 10Tabs nutze ich lieber die Leseleiste, ich kann mir einfach keine 10 Seiten merken 
Recht habt ihr:"Im Hintergrund laden" nervt wirklich, aber siehste das werd ich gleich mal ändern 

Na das war ja einfach!
http://www.iphone-ticker.de/iphone-basics-web-links-im-hintergrund-offnen-39024/


----------



## Per4mance (4. April 2013)

Ich sag ja immer, die meisten die sie über iOS bzw. Apple aufregen hatten selber nie nen Gerät oder es nur 5min in der Hand


----------



## turbosnake (5. April 2013)

Ich habe es länger als 5min genutzt.

Habe nur keine Lust mir 250 Seiten Anleitung durchzulesen, habe ich bei Win, Linux, Android nicht gemacht also werde ich es hier auch nicht brauchen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (5. April 2013)

Außer dir kommt aber anscheinend fast jeder zurecht, sorry.


----------



## Quat (5. April 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich habe es länger als 5min genutzt.
> 
> Habe nur keine Lust mir 250 Seiten Anleitung durchzulesen, habe ich bei Win, Linux, Android nicht gemacht also werde ich es hier auch nicht brauchen.


 
Nee ... da geb ich dir Recht hab und hatte ich auch nicht. Ich will aber meine Möglichkeiten nutzen.
Ergo mußte und muß ich ab und an halt doch mal lesen, gibt ja noch andere Quellen.




Nailgun schrieb:


> Außer dir kommt aber anscheinend fast jeder zurecht, sorry.


Naja ich weiß da gibt's noch mehr. Ich werd ständig gefragt; wie macht man das und wie kann man das machen.
Umsteiger von Android zu iOS stehen bestimmt auch erst mal vor einer Wand.
Da hilft dieser Quatsch mit iTunes nicht gerade.


----------



## turbosnake (14. April 2013)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Außer dir kommt aber anscheinend fast jeder zurecht, sorry.


 Zurecht kommen ist kein Problem, aber stabil  und flüsig ist was anderes.
Merkt das irgendwie doch RAM fehlt.


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. April 2013)

Und anscheinend bist du auch hier einer der wenigen, dem etwas nicht passt. 
Vielleicht liegt es wirklich nur an dir.


----------



## turbosnake (14. April 2013)

Ne, das muss am OS liegen.
Da ich mit keinem OS solche Probleme hatte.


----------



## maxmueller92 (14. April 2013)

Hm ich hab ehrlichgesagt auch ziemlich was gegen ios/apple, und genauso damit befasst.
Ist bei mir zumindest immer zu instabil/nervig und sehr oft sau langsam...


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. April 2013)

Also bis jetzt kamen hier im Forum solche Beschwerden fast nur von Androiden und so gut wie nie von Apple-Usern. 
Die beschweren sich nur darüber, dass sie zu wenig Freiheiten haben. 

@Turbosnake
Verkauf halt einfach dein iPad und hol dir ein Android-Tablet, wenn du so unzufrieden bist.


----------



## turbosnake (14. April 2013)

Werde ich tun.


----------



## Murdoch (14. April 2013)

maxmueller92 schrieb:


> Hm ich hab ehrlichgesagt auch ziemlich was gegen ios/apple, und genauso damit befasst.
> Ist bei mir zumindest immer zu instabil/nervig und sehr oft sau langsam...


 
Also das kann ich nicht bestätigen. 
Bei mir lief mein iphone immer sauber. 

Hatte auch mit Safari. Keine probs. 

Ich habe andere Gründe warum ich IOs nicht mag bzw. Android besser finde. 

Nicht wegen root was alle immer als Grund nehmen... Mir passt Android mehr und ich kanns genauso einstellen wie ich es brauche. 

Schlecht ist keines der beiden Programme.


----------



## JackOnell (14. April 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Werde ich tun.



Wenigstens machst du hier kaum Verlust.

@Murdoch
Wer weiß wie das neue IOS aussieht, es wird viel gemunkelt das es an der Zeit wäre einiges zu verändern....
Hier spreche ich von widgets ect.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (14. April 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Zurecht kommen ist kein Problem, aber stabil  und flüsig ist was anderes.
> Merkt das irgendwie doch RAM fehlt.



Richtig. 256MB beim iPod Touch 4G sind schon sehr knapp - meine Meinung.


----------



## Quat (15. April 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich habe es länger als 5min genutzt.
> 
> Habe nur keine Lust mir 250 Seiten Anleitung durchzulesen, habe ich bei Win, Linux, Android nicht gemacht also werde ich es hier auch nicht brauchen.


 
Sorry darauf muß ich nochmal eingehen. Du behauptest hier für Linux (welches?) keine Anleitung gebraucht zu haben?
Dann kann ich mir auch vorstellen wie du an die Benutzung von Geräten heran gehst.
Es wird wohl wirklich besser sein, wenn du verkaufst. Die Anleitung hat im Übrigen mehr als doppelt so viel Seiten.


----------

